# New Guitarolin day



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been eyeing a mandolin for a while now. I was looking to pick up a used one on MandolinCafe.com, but, as usual, I ran out of patience. I ended up buying a new one from The Ottawa Folklore Centre. Its a Kentucky KM-140S. Its a lot of fun. I found a bunch of mandolin guitar tab, so I've been playing a lot of stuff - I even found some tab for Bachs solo Cello Suite - it sounds great on this little instrument. 

One weird thing is switching back to the guitar after playing the mandolin for a while - it feels like a gigantic clown guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So when you refer to "a bunch of mandolin guitar tab", what tuning are you using?

Nice acquisition.
One of these days I would like to get a mandolin, hopefully one with a pickup of some sort.

They're fun to play--but I agree on the clown comment...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I use the standard tuning of GDAE. The tab I am using is here:

http://mandolincafe.com/tabarc.html


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Mandolins are cool.
I want one of these










not me in the pic,best mandocello pic i could find,those are the coolest string instruments
i've seen in a long time.Other than the chapman stick,which i probably couldnt play haha.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I use the standard tuning of GDAE. The tab I am using is here:
> 
> http://mandolincafe.com/tabarc.html


Thanks for the link, I've saved it in case I ever do get a mandolin.
When you referred to "a bunch of mandolin guitar tab" I was wondering if you maybe used a different tuning. I've known people who tuned a mandolin to correspond to the highest 4 strings on a guitar (DGBE).


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a nice little starter mando. All solid woods.
I've never heard of tuning a mando like a guitar. I always looked at standard mando tuning was like strings 3 to 6 on a guitar...just up-side down.

Funny thing the way a guitar players sub-conscious actually can incorporate the "reverse" guitar tuning on a mandolin with very little effort.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations. I too am a Kentucky owner... model KM-805


----------

